# Sensores de dos hilos y tres hilos



## el magnanimo (Feb 14, 2009)

señores estoy trabajando con sensores indutivos y capacitivos soy nuevo en ese tema , pero eh visto sensores de tres hilos y de dos hilos , pero q se alimentan con tension dc y ac , haber si me informaciónrman..


----------



## snowboard (Feb 15, 2009)

Los sensores de proximidad inductivos y capacitivos que son de de dos hilos por lo general se utilizan el alterna como si fueran interruptores. Los de 3 hilos son de continua, pueden ser PNP o NPN. Osea en la practica escoges uno u otro dependiendo si la señal de mando es + o -.
saludos


----------



## Robertoe8 (Mar 9, 2009)

Si recién te inicias, no está de más aclararte que:

- Los sensores de dos hilos se los conecta  en serie a la bobina de un relé pequeño y un fusible y el conjunto, a la red de 110 o 220VCA

- Los de 3 hilos, se los usa con tensiones de alimentación de 12 o 24VCC. Tienen un transistor con el colector como tercer terminal al que se conecta la bobina de un relé; si el sensor es tipo es PNP, entre colector y negativo va conectada la bobina; si es tipo NPN, entre positivo y colector.

Saludos


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Mar 10, 2009)

No olvidar que tambien hay sensores de 2 hilos que funcionan también con alimentacion DC.


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 10, 2009)

ojo. colegas tambien estan en auge los inductivos proporcionales...estos estan sustitullendo a los potenciometros en procesos industriales por no sufrir desgastes fisicos,son como un inductivo normal de tres hilos pero no van de on a off...segun se aserque el metal a ellos en una distancia de 25 nilimetros dan salida de o-10voltios (se ponen enfrentados a una leva descentrica para sustituir a los potes y yo no los distingo de un inductivo normal si no leo la referencia...)saludos


----------



## Frank Frankus (May 7, 2009)

Colegas, siguiendo el tema una consulta:

Si tengo un sensor de temperatura de 4 hilos con salida de 4-20ma y lo quiero conectar a mi PLC?

2 hilo 220VCC (o en todo caso si es DC 1 hilo +24V y otro tierra)
1 hilo salida 4-20mA que va al PLC
y el otro hilo a donde iria?!?!?

He escuchado que un sensor con 4 hilos es mas preciso, es esto verdad?
mi deduccion inicial es correcta?
Help!

Frank Frankus!
DJ, Ingeniero Electronico y cargoso de profesion!


----------



## Lluisot (May 8, 2009)

Hola , depende del sensor .
Hay sensores a 3 hilos , +24, 0V  y salida de corriente .
Los hay de 4 hilos :  +24 , 0V , A+ , A- ( La alimentacion es independiente dellazo de corriente )
De todos modos , para saber que tienes exactamente , mira la ficha tecnica del detector .Aconsejarte sin saber de que hablamos es imprudente y podria ser peligroso para el sensor .

Saludos 

Lluisot


----------



## tecnico0104 (May 8, 2009)

Frank Frankus dijo:
			
		

> Colegas, siguiendo el tema una consulta:
> 
> Si tengo un sensor de temperatura de 4 hilos con salida de 4-20ma y lo quiero conectar a mi PLC?
> 
> ...



La conexión no depende tanto del sensor sino del controlador, en el sensor dos hilos son para alimentación que puede ser 220 vac, 120 vac, 24 vdc, etc. Los otros dos hilos son la señal de 4-20 mA que pueden conectarse de la siguiente manera:

Si el controlador solo admite señal de voltaje de 1 a 5 Vdc se conecta una resistencia de 250 ohms entre los terminales de entrada y los hilos del sensor se conectan a estos terminales positivo con positivo y negativo con negativo.

Si el controlador tiene terminales para 4-20 mA es necesario ver la documentación del mismo debido a que la forma de conexión difiere si el sensor es de dos o cuatro hilos y si el controlador usa fuente interna o externa para el sensor.

Si no tienes la documentación de ambos aparatos o si sigues desorientado, puedes enviarme los modelos de los equipos por mensaje privado a ver que podemos solucionar


----------



## Frank Frankus (May 8, 2009)

Colegas! Revise un libro, el "Instrumentacion industrial" de Antonio Creus (un libraso!) y descubri que cuando se refiere a un sensor RTD, cuando tiene 2, 3 o 4 hilos se refiere a la conexion entre la resistencia que varia su ohmiaje y un puente de Wheatstone.

Mientras mas hilos tiene se regula mas las salida eliminando resistencias parasitas causadas por aumentos de temperatura en las lineas.

Tecnico0104, estoy usando un sensor RTD de ENDRESS+HAUSSER modelo TR10. 
Aqui estan sus datos : 

http://www.endress.com/eh/home.nsf/?Open&DirectURL=C12572610030A906C1256FAF002CAF32

Lo que me dijo un colega es que este sensor se conecta a un transmisor y el transmisor me da solo 1 cable con una salida de corriente de 4-20ma. El PLC que estoy usando Siemens S7-400 sobrado soporta esta corriente.

Mañana voy a ir a visitar al instrumentista de mi trabajo para que me confirme todo esto (si es que lo encuentro porque el hombre este se me para escapando)

Gracias a todos! Confirmenme si lo que digo tiene coherencia!

Frank Frankus
Nerd, DJ, Ing. Electronico y cargoso profesional


----------



## tecnico0104 (May 8, 2009)

Frank Frankus dijo:
			
		

> Colegas! Revise un libro, el "Instrumentacion industrial" de Antonio Creus (un libraso!) y descubri que cuando se refiere a un sensor RTD, cuando tiene 2, 3 o 4 hilos se refiere a la conexion entre la resistencia que varia su ohmiaje y un puente de Wheatstone.
> 
> Mientras mas hilos tiene se regula mas las salida eliminando resistencias parasitas causadas por aumentos de temperatura en las lineas.



En el caso de las RTD de cuatro hilos dos corresponden a los que llevan la corriente que provocan la caida de tensión en la resistencia y los oros dos son los de sensado remoto que miden la caida de tensión en la resistencia, de esta manera eliminan las lecturas falsas de tensión debidas a las caidas de tensión que se producen en los cables de alimentación



> Tecnico0104, estoy usando un sensor RTD de ENDRESS+HAUSSER modelo TR10.
> Aqui estan sus datos :
> 
> http://www.endress.com/eh/home.nsf/?Open&DirectURL=C12572610030A906C1256FAF002CAF32
> ...



Revisando los datos ofrecidos se hace difícil dar una respuesta concreta ya que el modelo TR10 ofrece una cantidad muy grande de configuraciones posibles. Una solución es que envíes el código completo del sensor. 

Me imagino que el fomato es TR10-#-#-#-#-##-#-#-@-#-# por lo que vi en el catalogo, me interesa saber que letra es la que tiene tu sensor en particular en la posición donde está el símbolo @.

Si tiene una C o una F definitivamente necesitarás un transmisor de 4-20 mA si deseas utilizar este formato.Si tiene 2, 3, 4, 5, P, Q, R o T ya tiene incorporado el transmisor de 4-20 mA.




> El PLC que estoy usando Siemens S7-400 sobrado soporta esta corriente



El tema con este tipo de PLC no es que aguante sobrado la corriente, si no que dispongas del módulo de entrada analógica correspondiente, el pequeño módulo de rango de medida que trae incorporado esté colocado de acuerdo al tipo de medición que vayas a utilizar y la parametrización via software de los valores de entrada sea correcta.

Saludos


----------



## jamil38 (Dic 15, 2009)

Hola
Existen sensores de 2,3 y 4 hilos en AC y en DC.
Los de 2 hilos funcionan desde 5 a 60 VDC y en AC desde 20 a 220 VAC.
La salida en los sensores de 2 hilos se colocan una bobina de rele en serie con uno de los hilos.
Los de 3 hilos pueden ser PNP ó NPN y salida NA/NC.
Los de 4 hilos pueden ser PNP ó NPN con salida NA y NC.
Esto se cumple en inductivos, capacitivos, magneticos e incluso en Fotocelulas


----------



## mateosebastian (May 14, 2011)

Hola señores necesito que alguien me oriente con respecto a un contador electronico que quiero poner en marcha. El modelo del contador es DH48J y quiero saber si puedo conectarle un sensor inductivo de 2 hilos o uno de 3, y quiero saber como se conecta en el contador...porfavor alguien quien me pueda dar una mano le agradeceria eternamente.

Ing.Carlos Eduardo Ludeña MErino


----------

